# Soapy Cakes



## Lindy (Oct 24, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying I may have chosen the wrong forum to post this in.  Mods if you need to move it I do understand.

Okay so here's my questions.  For those of you who are making the soap cakes as well as the cupcake soaps how well are they being received in the market place?  Are you selling exclusively the soap cakes or are you sell them side by side to your regular bars?  I ask because the soap cakes have not been a bit hit in my area and before I try this again as cupcake soaps I kinda wanted to see what the success rate really is on these.

I know that Platypus Dreams has a built a business around them, but what about the rest of you?

Are your sales on these coming from the internet?  Markets?

TIA - any and all input would really be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Lindy - do you think it would have a bit to do with who your clientelle r?? I doubt the nature lovers would like this type of thing one bit but to others they r amazzzing. YKWIM? If your regulars aren't into it then it would b like building your business from scratch again. I'd imagine there would b a healthy market for it. They look terrific. Not the type of soap I buy but I like the look of them ALOT.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 24, 2011)

I love to look at the cup cake soaps, but I doubt I would buy one to use.


----------



## khermsen (Oct 24, 2011)

I would possibly buy as a thank you gift, but wouldn't purchase for my own use.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I love to look at the cup cake soaps, but I doubt I would buy one to use.


Same here.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 24, 2011)

> I love to look at the cup cake soaps, but I doubt I would buy one to use.



+2

I've seen them at craft fairs, admire them, but cannot picture using one in the shower.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 24, 2011)

Nattynoo - LOL - yeah my crowd likes usuable soaps and yet last year the rubber ducky's sold out in a flash and they do like cupcake bath bombs....

I too admire them but if I bought one I can't see me using it...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Let me preface this by saying I may have chosen the wrong forum to post this in.  Mods if you need to move it I do understand.
> 
> Okay so here's my questions.  For those of you who are making the soap cakes as well as the cupcake soaps how well are they being received in the market place?  Are you selling exclusively the soap cakes or are you sell them side by side to your regular bars?  I ask because the soap cakes have not been a bit hit in my area and before I try this again as cupcake soaps I kinda wanted to see what the success rate really is on these.
> 
> ...



Lindy
I sell cupcake soap mine are a softer soap on top so I do not sell them on my website do to the fact that they do not ship well. I do the local craft venues and they do sell but they are not my best seller.  I do get a lot of people stopping  and looking at them. I fine that they sell better around the holidays I think more for gift giving. As for the soap cakes not a big hit around here I have made a few bundt style cakes and a few pies  to sell by the slice but they did not move well at all. I ended up giving a lot away and pitching the rest.  Hope that helps. 
Patti


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Patti,

Thank you it does help.  Great info.

Cheers


----------



## agriffin (Oct 25, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Nattynoo - LOL - yeah my crowd likes usuable soaps and yet last year the rubber ducky's sold out in a flash and they do like cupcake bath bombs....
> 
> I too admire them but if I bought one I can't see me using it...



I think that's the thing.  People buy them as gifts!  Just like cupcakes...


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 25, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Lindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...& then sit them around like ornaments... my pet hate.
I'm going to make up a sticker soon for soap that says.... "This is NOT an ornament...USE IT already!!"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Love it!


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 28, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> "This is NOT an ornament...USE IT already!!"



Thumbsup!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 29, 2011)

dieSpinne said:
			
		

> nattynoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And another thumbs up!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

I like to look at them and admire the craftsmanship that went into the making of the soap cake but I wouldn't buy a slice. It's not a usable shape at all. Use them as a draw card to attract people to your table.  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Bubbles....


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

So, are you going to show us your cakes?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL - haven't made any yet - trying to decide if I'm going to make some for Christmas sales....  If I do I will...


----------

